# Only in Canada



## GaryHibbert (Dec 7, 2016)

Only in Canada would you see this and consider it perfectly reasonable.













20161207_220036.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Dec 7, 2016






Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 8, 2016)

Made me laugh!  Thanks for the smile Gary!


----------

